# Article: Paypal vs. Google Checkout



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

A good article that is mostly about the little war between Google and eBay/PayPal, which also highlights the differences between Paypal and Google Checkout. Definitely worth a read.

InternetRetailer.com - Google and PayPal collide at the checkout

P.s. Internet articles tend to disappear or become "subscribers only" after time - it's always best to save them to your computer if you will need the info later.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the read


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

great tip jason, i like saving the articles for a later read as well!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rmsigns said:


> great tip jason


Oh no, Jasonda! You've been gone so long people think you're a boy again.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Oh no, Jasonda! You've been gone so long people think you're a boy again.


I might as well just give up and start crossdressing. Somebody send me some plaid shirts and fake sideburns!


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

jasonda sorry about calling you jason. i mis-read your name. no offense.
m


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

No worries M.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's very difficult for girls to cross-dress so that people realise, unless you actually go the whole hog and wear a false mustache.


----------

